# hid problem



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys bought some 6000k hid kit 35wats and I installed them and haven't even turned my car on and the lights are on! if you could help me out guys I would appreciate it, and where are you guy's buying your kits and which one are you going with thanks.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

travy082 said:


> hey guys bought some 6000k hid kit 35wats and I installed them and haven't even turned my car on and the lights are on! if you could help me out guys I would appreciate it, and where are you guy's buying your kits and which one are you going with thanks.


That's not good! 
Did you plug them right into the factory harness? If not, you plugged a hot wire in there somewhere.

The HID kits should be plug and play. Unless you have a shorted wire somewhere that is carrying juice somewhere, they should not come on at all, unless the key is at least in the on position. 
I am assuming the headlights worked correctly before?

Not that it would cause this issue, but did you remove the relay for the DRL? With HIDs, you should also not run your headlights on Auto.

mac


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lights are a plug and play kit and everything is installed correctly. As soon as i hooked the battery back up the lights came on by themselves. Anything different in wiring on an 06 from 04-05?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

Kit is from ebay, could it be it's a low quality kit? I noticed when they were on that the right one is brighter than the left one. What is the most common brand kit that everyone is running?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lights worked fine before, switch is on manual, and removed drl relay under hood.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

travy082 said:


> Lights are a plug and play kit and everything is installed correctly. *As soon as i hooked the battery back up the lights came on by themselves*. *Anything different in wiring on an 06 from 04-05*?


That should not happen because even the stock headlights do not come on without the key. Something is not wired right, that's for sure.

Wiring should be no different. When I installed my HIDs, I did so with a friend who has an 06, and we installed them side by side, the exact same way, and all worked fine.

I really have no answer for you, my friend. 

mac


----------

